# Daily D after cdiff infection



## mommyof3 (Sep 21, 2009)

My story is long but I'll try to cut it short.Cdiff infection one year ago, not fun. I knew something was wrong because I continued to have daily D even while getting treatment. After doing fecal infusions, I was apparently cured of the infection that was 6 mos ago.(tested negative 8x)I continue with daily D very bad in the morning every day, pain through my sides and now joint pain. I've been prescribed a depression med, but afraid to take it. I wondered if there were others that might share in the same experience.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Do you have an IBS diagnosis?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

IBS commonly starts up after a GI infection, so that is a pretty common pattern. So common there is a name "post infectious IBS".It is worth getting checked and getting this actually diagnosed as IBS, just to make sure nothing else is going on.


----------



## mommyof3 (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks for the replies, post infectious IBS is exactly what I've been told however, my symptoms tell me otherwise. I have had numerous blood tests, scans and actually will have another colonoscopy at the end of Aug.I am in constant pain all day, most of the time it is not my stomach but back & sides mostly on the left side.The new symptom that is quite bothersome is the painful clicking joints. I had this a bit during the infection but over the last week it has gotten really bad.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The pain of IBS is usually where the colon is, so on the sides of the abdomen is common. The colon goes around the outside of the abdomen (right then top than left side) and left sided pain is really common.IBS pain may (may, not must, but may) go down after a BM, but only the part of the pain from rectal hypersensitivity (it hurts when the rectum is full). Pain at other times is not a symptom that says you can't have IBS. IBS pain can hurt all day long and can be severe. Just because it is a "functional" disease does not mean it can't be extremely painful all the time and should be just a minor annoyance. IBS ranges from mild to debilitatingly severe.Abdominal pain often goes into the back because of how the nerves run.Stomach pain (up near the chest along the midline) is not a symptom of IBS. IBS is a colon problem, not an upper GI issue. Although many people have upper GI pain as well as pain from IBS in any of the four quadrants of the abdomen as IBS can cause pain anywhere from just under the ribs to the pelvis and tends to be on the sides more than the midline.Now the joint issue may indicate something else going on (doen't have to be an intestinal autoimmune disease) but the joint issues may need to be investigated as joint issues and a colonoscopy alone may not be the only thing that needs to be done.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

You could have more than one thing going on... like you may have PI IBS AND something else.About the daily diarrhea ....ask your Dr about starting a probiotic... perhaps the C-Diff wiped out your bacterial balance and a probiotic can help restore it. A good one is Align.Also have you tried using imodium?


----------



## mommyof3 (Sep 21, 2009)

BQ said:


> You could have more than one thing going on... like you may have PI IBS AND something else.About the daily diarrhea ....ask your Dr about starting a probiotic... perhaps the C-Diff wiped out your bacterial balance and a probiotic can help restore it. A good one is Align.Also have you tried using imodium?


----------



## mommyof3 (Sep 21, 2009)

I've tried many different probiotics, and did the ultimate probiotic-fecal infusions. I've also tried a variety of supplements as well. The strange thing is that I apparently suffer from constipation especially in the afternoon. Xrays show built up stool as well. By the evening I feel even worse b/c I usually can't pass anything. I know from my research that you can suffer with D and still have constipation, but I do think much more is going on.Thanks again for the responses


----------

